# My Ultimate Filter Idea(???)



## OmegaKeeper (Jul 31, 2013)

i am new to fish keeping and im setting up my 1st tank so obviously ive been googleing filters like crazy and ive come up with a filter idea that basically incorporates every filter type ive found.

1st the equipment:

fish tank (obviously)
12mm internal tube x2
6mm external tube (standard air line) x2
twin outlet air pump
a large bottle(bigger the better)
filter media (a lot)
2nd large container

ok so heres how it works, take the 12mm tube and loop around itself inside the tank so that the intake(end) is at the top of the tank, this will set the water level and act as overflow and possibly a skimmer(?).

now insert the 1st airline into the large tube so it gos around the loop a little so that when the pump is turned on the bubbles go up the tube and not back out of the intake, this should(?) create suction for the intake and send the water up the tube to the filter.

the other end of the 12mm tube is connected to a large bottle that is stuffed with filter media sponge, ceramic, plastic, carbon and any other media u can get hold off. this should act like a canister/wet-dry/sump(?) filter as the water slowly passes through the bottle and out of the bottom.

the filter is put into a 2nd container were u can add more media if u want and add ur heater or another items u dont want in the actual tank.

now u do the same thing as u did in the main tank with the 2nd 12mm tube and the 2nd airline and this will send the water back to the main tank.

the benefits of this are that because u have two overflows and are using the same air pump for both u can never overflow, u can add a LOT of filter media, the water is air-rated twice, it frees up space in ur tank.

THAT IS IF IT WORKS????

heres link to a guy that is doing the air pump siphon incase u think it dont work:





crude drawing of my filter idea:


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hey, have you set this up yet? Does it work all right? It's a neat idea and a good money saver for a hobby that can get pretty costly.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

Problem you'll have is that the feed and return to the filter will never be equal, regardless if you use the same pump. Use the air to pump only one side, incorporate a self siphoning overflow into the design, and you'll have one that works without overflowing or completely draining the filter.


----------

